# Sacramento-Folsom Area Weekly Road Rides



## folsom_rider (Mar 14, 2003)

Hello All, 

Anyone interested in riding on Saturday mornings in the Sacramento/Folsom Area? We have a growing group of cyclists that meet every Saturday morning for a ride and thought I would post this out to see if others would be interested.

We meet at 7am and have a "slower" group and a "faster" group. It is a great mix of working professionals and parents (like myself), so we are not riding at USPS speeds. The faster group does have some stars, so those that are inclined, can always get a good workout. 

Our rides vary in location, but primarily we are riding the American River Bike trail, Folsom Auburn Road areas, and El Dorado Hills areas.

Feel free to e-mail me if you have any questions and are interested in joining us: [email protected]

Cheers,


----------



## folsom_rider (Mar 14, 2003)

*Bike Ride This Saturday, May 15th!*

This Saturday morning, our bike riding group will meet in Folsom for two different paced bike rides (slow paced and fast paced). The slower paced group will ride along with the faster group for the first few miles and will then connect to a less strenuous route along the American River Bike Trail. The Fast paced group will connect to Green Valley Road, and then hit a variety of rolling hills in the Salmon Falls area and beyond. Both groups will meet back at the start to have a little Starbucks Coffee and socializing. Ride maps will be provided for both routes. 


Just in case you have not joined us before, here is a bit of information on the two different paced groups. The slower paced group is geared for people that that are newer to cycling and/or are working on their biking skills and fitness. The pace of these rides will be determined by the group, but will average about 12-15mph. This is a great group if you are just starting out, improving your fitness, and training for an upcoming ride. This group is perfectly suited to beginners with either Mountain Bikes or Road Bikes. The faster group is focused on group riding skills, going at a faster pace (average of 17-20mph), and going for longer distances. This group is primarily training for upcoming events including triathlons, centuries, and beyond. Currently, the fast paced group is training for the Sierra Century, the Ride around Lake Tahoe, and the "Death Ride". 



These rides are a great way to get out and meet new people, have fun, and stay in shape. Please join us and invite a friend! Also, please know that we are making some improvements to these rides and may change the departure times in the future to accommodate more people for some of these rides. Also, we will likely mix in some occasional mountain bike rides as well. We really appreciate all the feedback! I look forward to seeing everyone on Saturday!



Please rsvp and let me know what group you will be riding with. 





Here is the Ride Details:



Beginners Group:

Bike Route: Folsom Streets and the American River Bike Trail.

Ride Leader: TBD

Meeting Location: Safeway Shopping Center Parking Lot at the corner of Prairie City and Iron Point Road, Folsom

Route Distance: Approximately 25 Miles

Route Pace: Easy Pace (average of 12-15 mph) 

Starting Time: 7:00am, Riders will leave at 7:15am

Questions: Quinn [email protected] 730-2003



Faster Group:

Bike Route: Folsom Streets to Greenvalley, up towards Salmon Falls and beyond.

Ride Leader: Steve Ward

Meeting Location: Safeway Shopping Center Parking Lot at the corner of Prairie City and Iron Point Road, Folsom

Route Distance: Approximately 35 Miles

Route Pace: Moderate Pace (average of 17-18 mph). Group riding for those of you interested will be available (pacelines, etc).

Starting Time: 7:00am, Riders will leave at 7:15am

Questions: Quinn [email protected] 730-2003


----------



## stealthman_1 (May 2, 2004)

Great!!! I look forward to joining these rides, but tomorrow there is a little ride in Davis that needs attending too...


----------



## folsom_rider (Mar 14, 2003)

*Hope you had a nice "little ride" today ;-)*



stealthman_1 said:


> Great!!! I look forward to joining these rides, but tomorrow there is a little ride in Davis that needs attending too...



We were thinking about Davis...just wishing more like it. Hope you had a great ride. We had fun. Put in about 40 miles. Went down to Hazel, then looped back and up the hills. We sure live in gorgeous bike territory! Hope to see you soon. Let me know how Davis went?

Cheers,

-Q


----------



## folsom_rider (Mar 14, 2003)

*Saturday, May 22nd Ride: Tour of Lake Folsom*

Hello Everyone,

This Saturday morning, our bike riding group will meet in Folsom to do the "Tour of Folsom Lake". We will be offering an intermediate paced ride but not a slower ride due to the California Ironman Triathlon that is taking place the same day (most of the bike trails are closed). Everyone will meet at SW corner of the new Bel Air Shopping Center near the coffee shop (not the Bel Air in-store coffee shop). The address is 2716 East Bidwell Street for the shopping Center and it is across from the large shopping center that has several restaurants, Home Deport, and other stores. This is the East Bidwell Exit from the freeway.

This is a great ride that everyone raves about and is considered one of our area's best bike trips. We will start off with the hard section first by going up Green Valley to Salmon Falls, up to Cool. This will put most of the hills behind us and we will return via Auburn-Folsom Blvd which is almost all downhill  People can do this ride at their own pace and we will have several regrouping places as well as a few areas people can turn around if they want to make a shorter ride out of this. Please bring plenty of water, some food, and money for a couple of rest stops if you need. 


Just in case you have not joined us before, here is a bit of information on the intermediate paced group. The group is focused on group riding skills, going at a moderate pace, and going for longer distances. This group is primarily training for fitness and upcoming events including triathlons, centuries, and beyond. 



These rides are a great way to get out and meet new people, have fun, and stay in shape. Please join us and invite a friend! Also, please know that we are making some improvements to these rides and may change the departure times in the future to accommodate more people for some of these rides. This will likely start next week as we have to leave early to complete this ride. Also, look for some occasional mountain bike rides as well. I look forward to seeing everyone on Saturday!



Please rsvp if you plan on attending. 





Here is the Ride Details:



Faster Group:

Bike Route: Folsom Streets to Greenvalley, up towards Salmon Falls, to Cool, to Auburn, and returning via Folsom-Auburn back to the start. Route maps will be provided.

Ride Leader: Steve Ward

Meeting Location: SW corner of the new Bel Air Shopping Center near the coffee shop (not the Bel Air in-store coffee shop) on East Bidwell in Folsom. Address is 2716 East Bidwell Street. 

Route Distance: Approximately 52 Miles with approximately 4,400 feet of climbing.

Route Pace: Moderate Pace and at your own ability.

Starting Time: 7:00am, Riders will leave at 7:15am

Questions: Quinn [email protected] 730-2003


----------



## stealthman_1 (May 2, 2004)

Put me down as slightly tentative. I am working nights right now, but should be up for a ride Saturday after I get off (6am).


----------



## folsom_rider (Mar 14, 2003)

*Look forward to seeing you!*



stealthman_1 said:


> Put me down as slightly tentative. I am working nights right now, but should be up for a ride Saturday after I get off (6am).


Hey There Stealthman, look forward to seeing you. It should be a great ride. We have a good group and the ride is fantastic. We may even have a little ride support if I can convince my wife to meet us half way with food/water  Hope to see you!

-Quinn


----------



## folsom_rider (Mar 14, 2003)

*Great Ride on Saturday, May 22nd*

We had a great ride last Saturday. Stealthman from this group joined us for the first time and we all put in some good milage with some significant hills. We logged about 52 miles and about 3,700 feet of elevation gain and about 2K of descent. Gorgeous riding and we were even treated to a buffet of bagels, muffins, fruit, powerbars, gels, and water about half way into the ride (thank you very much Mrs. H )) 

It was a great prep for the upcoming Sierra Century. 

Hope to see you again Stealth. 

I will post this next week's ride in a day or two. 

Cheers,


----------



## Cycle_Folsom (May 21, 2004)

*Great weekend of Climbing*

Q,

What a great group to ride with! Very thoughtful of your wife to provide ride support at the top of Salmon Falls; providing drinks, bagels, fruit and energy bars/gu. I've never experienced that on a non-event ride before. Awesome.

With the loop around Folsom Lake on Saturday, and the Placerville-Prospectors-Chili Bar loop on Sunday I think I might just be ready for the upcoming Sierra Century.

I'll definitely be looking forward to the next group ride.


----------



## stealthman_1 (May 2, 2004)

I had a great ride with you guys too and thanks very much for the invite! Big thanks to your wife for the SAG support, that was very cool!


----------



## folsom_rider (Mar 14, 2003)

*Hey S and T*

Great ride on Saturday. It was a blast. The hills were "sweet pain" and we got a good ride in and had some fun social time. I can't believe we forgot to take pictures. Mrs. H even had the camera. 

S, thanks for leading the group.

T, you were incredible on the hills and your drafting was superb!

On a cool note, it turns out, we have a full-time domestique that wants to help our group (myh other half). When she can, she will meet us at the start and mid-points to help with H20, food, and other necessities. We will have a roof rack and even some tools. Fully mobile domestique, and make that a very cute domestique ;-)

This coming weekend will likely be more flatlands as the following weekend is a big ride for us. I am thinking Aerobic Engine right now...

Hope to see you guys! Next time...pictures!


----------



## Cycle_Folsom (May 21, 2004)

How SWEET is that! Regular ride support including food, drink, tools and other necessities. Is little Q the mechanic? Will he spring out of the car whenever I get a flat or have mechanical trouble? What's his best "pit" time for changing a rear wheel? Can he operate a television camera from the passenger seat of a Honda Goldwing in the rain on the Alp D'Huez?


----------



## folsom_rider (Mar 14, 2003)

*Support Staff For the Ride*



Cycle_Folsom said:


> How SWEET is that! Regular ride support including food, drink, tools and other necessities. Is little Q the mechanic? Will he spring out of the car whenever I get a flat or have mechanical trouble? What's his best "pit" time for changing a rear wheel? Can he operate a television camera from the passenger seat of a Honda Goldwing in the rain on the Alp D'Huez?


Little Q can be the mechanic and Mrs. H will drive the support car. I think he can hold a tool, but is not sure what to do with it. Also, Mrs. H may have an issue with him hanging out the car. He has a good tossing ability, so he could likely toss you a good wheel. As for the camera, we will mount it on the family dog and have he hold her head out the window ))

Looking forward to this weekend!


----------



## folsom_rider (Mar 14, 2003)

*Tour Of Old Sacramento, Saturday, May 29th*

Hello Everyone,

This Saturday morning, our bike riding group will meet in Folsom to ride down to Old Sacramento. The group will have two different paced bike rides (slow paced and fast paced) and for those that would like to do less mileage, we will all meet up in Goethe Park, a good turn around place. If you have not done this ride, it is one of the best in the area. It is almost 100% bike trail and follows the river all the way downtown. There are many rest stops along the way and if you wish, you can do this ride at your own pace.

We also have a REALLY COOL TREAT for those that make it to Old Sacramento..Our Group now has an official "Domestique" to support the group. Her name is Susan, and she is my lovely wife and also a fellow cyclist. Susan will be meeting us in Old Sacramento with a nice little spread of food, water, bars, gu's, and even a car with roof racks for two bikes if anyone wants to go one way.

Just in case you have not joined us before, here is a bit of information on the two different paced groups. The slower paced group is geared for people that that are newer to cycling and/or are working on their biking skills and fitness. The pace of these rides will be determined by the group, but will average about 12-15mph. This is a great group if you are just starting out, improving your fitness, and training for an upcoming ride. This group is perfectly suited to beginners with either Mountain Bikes or Road Bikes. The faster group is focused on group riding skills, going at a faster pace (average of 17-20mph), and going for longer distances. This group is primarily training for upcoming events including triathlons, centuries, and beyond. Currently, the fast paced group is training for the Sierra Century, the Ride around Lake Tahoe, and the "Death Ride". 

These rides are a great way to get out and meet new people, have fun, and stay in shape. Please join us and invite a friend! I look forward to seeing everyone on Saturday!

Please rsvp if you are attending and let me know what group you will be riding with. 


Here are the Ride Details:



Beginners Group:

Bike Route: Folsom Streets, to the American River Bike Trail, to Old Sac, and Back.

Ride Leader: TBD

Meeting Location: Safeway Shopping Center Parking Lot at the corner of Prairie City and Iron Point Road, Folsom

Route Distance: Approximately 30 Miles each way. Please let me know if you want a ride back. 

Route Pace: Easy Pace (average of 12-15 mph) 

Starting Time: 7:00am, Riders will leave at 7:15am

Questions: [email protected] or Quinn Hawkinson @ 730-2003



Faster Group:

Bike Route: Folsom Streets, to the American River Bike Trail, to Old Sac, and Back.

Ride Leader: Quinn Hawkinson

Meeting Location: Safeway Shopping Center Parking Lot at the corner of Prairie City and Iron Point Road, Folsom

Route Distance: Approximately 30 Miles each way

Route Pace: Moderate Pace (average of 17-20 mph). Group riding for those of you interested will be available (pacelines, etc).

Starting Time: 7:00am, Riders will leave at 7:15am

Questions: [email protected] or Quinn Hawkinson @ 730-2003


----------

